# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Lãng mạn cà phê cưới - Cafe Sài Thành

## hangnt

Cà phê Cưới rất nhỏ, cả tầng trệt và gác lửng có sức chứa không quá 60 người. Tuy nhỏ nhưng quán không hẹp nhờ sự sắp xếp hài hoà của bàn ghế cùng những lát cắt không gian khéo léo được tạo nên từ những bó hoa nhiều màu sắc, những bức tường gỗ thấp cùng nét duyên của những chiếc đèn treo cao.








Là điểm đến lý tưởng để các các cặp đôi đến tìm hiểu về đám cưới, trao lời cầu hôn, bày tỏ tính cảm... nên nội thất của Cưới đến thời điểm này được coi là không đụng hàng với bất kỳ quán nào. Đó là tấm rèm voan trắng tượng trưng cho sự trong sáng, rèm voan tím hiện thân cho lòng chung thủy. Những bức tranh, ảnh nghệ chủ đề cưới treo trên tường và các loại sách báo chuyên đề cưới trên kệ. Tất cả khiến bạn có cảm giác như đang bước vào một triển lãm cưới thu nhỏ, hay ít nhất là đang ngồi trong một phòng với người bạn đời hay người thân tìm hiểu về ngày quan trọng của đời mình.








Ngoài ra, bạn cũng sẽ bất ngờ với những mẫu hoa cưới nhiều màu sắc, kiểu dáng mới nhất đặt hờ hững trên kệ sách, trên những chiếc xích đu gỗ bện thừng đầy sáng tạo… Những bó hoa ấy vừa có tác dụng trang trí, vừa như tác động đến sự đồng điệu của hai tâm hồn. Hay đôi khi đơn giản là điểm nhấn trong các shoot hình bên bạn bè, người thân của bạn tại quán.

Nếu vẫn chưa có ý định kết hôn, thì việc cùng người ấy hay bạn bè thả hồn bên những giọt cà phê đậm đặc hay thưởng thức món sinh tố trái cây trong tiếng nhạc nhẹ, không gian lãng mạn, chiếc gối tựa lưng êm ái sẽ giúp bạn cảm thấy thư giãn, dễ chịu.




Đặc biệt, vào tối thứ sáu, thứ bảy hàng tuần, quán có chương trình nhạc sống với những bản tình ca bất hủ trong và ngoài nước. Lúc đó, nếu muốn, bạn có thể tiến đến sân khấu, đăng ký tặng nàng một bài hát nói lên tình cảm của bạn, hát bài hát kỷ niệm tình yêu của hai người. Hoặc bạn có thể yêu cầu một bài hát nào đó, thay lời muốn nói của bạn đến người ấy.

Quán mở cửa từ 8h – 22h các ngày trong tuần. Các các món dao động từ 25.000 – 50.000 đồng. Ngoài ra quán cũng nhận tư vấn và chụp hình album cưới.

*Địa chỉ: Cà phê Cưới, 448 Lê Văn Sỹ F.6 Q. 3, TP. HCM.*
>>_ Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà Phê Cưới_



(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

